# 1 1/2 cast iron trap



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

had a call today for a backed up bath tub in apartment on 2nd floor. it has a tight radius 1 1/2 cast iron p trap. couldnt get my cable through it and it was not blocked up in the trap. what are the pros using to get the job done? it has an old kohler tub drain where the drain exits directly from the tub drain shoe. thanks in advance. matt


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

That maybe a corroded pipe blocking access.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The overflow does not go into the trap?
I use a 5/16" cable, either on a General Supervee, or Marco Pick a Pak.
Sometimes you have to run the cable in reverse to get through the trap.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use a plumber to fix problems like that. I know the trap you are talking about, you are better off replacing with PVC.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you talking about the shoe that drains out of the bottom of the shoe, and the overflow ties into the side of the shoe? Those drain great. That aside, smaller cable, bend the first inch of the cable to a slight angle. Make sure there's a little water in the tub , and run it at a high speed nice and easy. You just gotta bore through the rust.


I agree a 1 1/2 cast trap is trouble to begin with.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

If your a plumber sell a replacement. If you are drains only refer it to whatever plumber sent you the most referrals this month. I don't mess with those things


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a Durham trap. Here is a pic of my guaranteed fix for it ...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Large shop vac, or 1/4" ic eel brand cables for pita tub drains. Handymen use a water ram.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i sucked the water out of the trap, flushed the toilet and could hear it flush, not a blocked trap and vent is open. 2nd floor and still need to auger


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If the lav is in between the tub and Wc, you could have filled it completely then try to back vac from the tub.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Try a small {er} cable. Like a 5/16" or 1/4" with a drop head or if you have a double-drop head. If you are un-successful getting passed that trap, then it's time to open walls.

"Mr. Smith, we have an extraordinary situation here...."


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Maby a kinetic air ram?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd try a 1/4" cable and if that didn't work I'd use a sawzall...

Those air rams are handiman tools...


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I'd try a 1/4" cable and if that didn't work I'd use a sawzall... Those air rams are handiman tools...


 lol thAt air ram is an awesome and fast tool i like it alot saves me so much time on kitchen drains and tub drains


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

budders said:


> lol thAt air ram is an awesome and fast tool i like it alot saves me so much time on kitchen drains and tub drains


Yea... It's a handyman special...
Doing it right is why the customer hired a pro...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i sucked the water out of the trap, flushed the toilet and could hear it flush, not a blocked trap and vent is open. 2nd floor and still need to auger


 
I have heard that liquid plumber works pretty good on hair and grease...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You have to fill it with liquid plumber, then use the air ram.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

No no no. You guys got it all wrong. You have to fill the air gun with liquid plumber. Then you're good to go.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

and make sure to leave your safety glasses and gloves in the truck:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> had a call today for a backed up bath tub in apartment on 2nd floor. it has a tight radius 1 1/2 cast iron p trap. couldnt get my cable through it and it was not blocked up in the trap. what are the pros using to get the job done? it has an old kohler tub drain where the drain exits directly from the tub drain shoe. thanks in advance. matt


I'm gonna tell ya how to get this opened up,first it has to be running slow for this to work,if stopped up all the way this will not work,first you have to get the biggest pots or canning kettles work the best,at least three or four if possible,fill them with hot water from kitchen sink and put them to boiling on the stove,then when they start boiling run the hottiest water fron the faucet in the tub drain,then pour you some liquid plumber, half bottle in the drain,then pour two kettles of boiling hot water in the tub drain,then more liquid plumber then kinda easy pour the rest of the boiling water in the tub working the liquid plumber with the boiling water,just about work ever time!!:yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sparky said:


> I'm gonna tell ya how to get this opened up,first it has to be running slow for this to work,if stopped up all the way this will not work,first you have to get the biggest pots or canning kettles work the best,at least three or four if possible,fill them with hot water from kitchen sink and put them to boiling on the stove,then when they start boiling run the hottiest water fron the faucet in the tub drain,then pour you some liquid plumber, half bottle in the drain,then pour two kettles of boiling hot water in the tub drain,then more liquid plumber then kinda easy pour the rest of the boiling water in the tub working the liquid plumber with the boiling water,just about work ever time!!:yes:


I expect that from the Maint man at the apt complex


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> I expect that from the Maint man at the apt complex


hey man long as it works who gives a crap,if it keeps a person from butchering a wall then im all for it.it does work 90% of the time.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Schmitz Plumbing said:


> i sucked the water out of the trap, flushed the toilet and could hear it flush, not a blocked trap and vent is open. 2nd floor and still need to auger


Yeah I had one like that about 25 years ago went up on the two story peaked roof with a 3/8" cable machine and snaked it though the 11/2" roof vent, 
God only knows how they cleared that drain since ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Why not get into the wall behind the tub and cut into the vent stack just above the santee and run the cable from there so you're past the trap since you said the clog is not in the trap?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

In my experience most of those old tub drains don't have a vent


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Why not get into the wall behind the tub and cut into the vent stack just above the santee and run the cable from there so you're past the trap since you said the clog is not in the trap?


that is what i did. kitchen sink cabinet was directly behing it. there is now an access panel in the cabinet.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Why not get into the wall behind the tub and cut into the vent stack just above the santee and run the cable from there so you're past the trap since you said the clog is not in the trap?


Now that's a real drain cleaner!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> that is what i did. kitchen sink cabinet was directly behing it. there is now an access panel in the cabinet.


Good job


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

sparky said:


> hey man long as it works who gives a crap,if it keeps a person from butchering a wall then im all for it.it does work 90% of the time.


 Wait you were being serious?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> Wait you were being serious?


As a heart attack


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I expect that from the Maint man at the apt complex





sparky said:


> hey man long as it works who gives a crap,if it keeps a person from butchering a wall then im all for it.it does work 90% of the time.





Pacificpipes said:


> Wait you were being serious?





sparky said:


> As a heart attack


Ummm Dude....

You're going of the deep end again...:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

```

```



Redwood said:


> Ummm Dude....
> 
> You're going of the deep end again...:laughing:


Lolololololololo:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Just cause something isn't up to you perfect plumbers standards doesn't mean it will not work,heck fire y'all will take and make an all day job out of something simple,and most likely won't get paid for doing it,when you are working for a company and someone else's money it makes a huge difference;:yes:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd just clear it with my 1/4" tub cable and any type of handgun with a Jacobs chuck. 


By the way, I thought the draino trick was a joke. I can't believe you're serious.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> I'd just clear it with my 1/4" tub cable and any type of handgun with a Jacobs chuck.
> 
> 
> By the way, I thought the draino trick was a joke. I can't believe you're serious.




Look I forgot to mention that this is a last ditch way to do something,but some of those Durham traps will not let a cable go thru,no matter what you do,and I'm not gonna take a chance on breaking a cable or gettin it stuck,and sometimes cuttin a wall is not an option,I'm not even gonna attempt to put a cable in that type trap and if they will not allow wall to be cut then yes I will do this and have done it and opened drains doing this,but it is a last ditch effort to this situation I posted


----------

